# do deer eat potato plants



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I've always planted my potatoes inside a fenced area. I'm wondering if deer would eat them if I planted them outside the fence...so I have more room for other stuff. I'm thinking deer likely do eat the leaves as they eat tomatoes which are in the same family...but I can hope for some replies that say no!!! Also, please indicate where you are located if you answer this question. Thank you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd plant them and take my chances that they will eat something else.

Deer will eat hundreds of different things, but what they will eat at any given time is hard to predict.

If there is something nearby they like better your plants are safe.

It possible, you could set up a motion activated sprinkler to discourage them.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in South Georgia...and I've had em eat both Irish potato tops and sweet potato vines. Never enough to kill em, just enough to slow growth down.

Lot of it probably depends on deer population in your area and food source availability.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I put an electric fence around everything as soon as I can get to it, but all I've ever seen in the potato patch are deer tracks as they walk through to get green beans and lettuce. 

geo


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

While all potato leaves are poisonous, deer graze on lots of things. Geese in a potato patch leave the potato leaves alone, while eating weeds. But once geese discover the buried treasures, they'll unearth your crop and eat your crop. I'd guess deer would do the same. Fence the potatoes or spray an egg mixture on the leaves and area to repel deer.


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

I live in Pennsylvania. It's hard to tell if deer will eat them since they eat a wide range of plants and vegetables. I'd keep your potato plants in a fenced area so deer can't get to them. The deer by my house are always looking for food.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

They never touch my tomatoes, potatoes, peppers, beans or peas, but I had to fence in my sweet corn.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I grew up on a farm in Michigan, and we grew at least ten acres of potatoes every year. I do not remember the deer ever doing any damage to the potatoes, except for walking on them when they were small.


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

I am located in Northern New York. We plant potatoes every year. We have deer that do eat the potato plants. If there is something more attractive to them like sweet corn, peas, or beans they go for that first, but yes they will eat potato plants.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Even if they don't EAT (as in chew and swallow) the leaves/plant, they'll take a taste of each one and spit it out. So sweet and so destructive. Decimated all lilies that way in one night.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Once the potatoes poke through the soil, the deer will paw them out and eat them.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Spray everything with hot pepper juice. won't hurt the plants. Grind up some hot peppers in a blender with water. Strain and spray accordingly. Even protecting my moms Hostas which they love.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

I put electric fence around the garden. Then wrapped pieces of foil on the wire and coated with peanut butter. When the deer lick it once they don't come back. snicker.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

LOL deer eat deer restant plants, so don't believe the labels at nurserys.

A old fellow where we had bees said if he planted enough potatoes there would be enough for him and the deer.

They come every morning and even to check to see if our apples are ripe yet. they have been seen rearing up to steal a green one every so often too.



 Al


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Here in Central Florida, something eats them. Need to put a game camera out to see what, but almost anything not on the deck in a container or behind a six foot fence can end up as little nubs over night. Or not. I'll have a dozen tomato plants out and in three months, one will get nibbled, one eaten to the roots and ten do fine. Wildlife seems to be finicky. 

Jeff


----------



## meribelles (Jan 31, 2021)

haypoint said:


> While all potato leaves are poisonous, deer graze on lots of things. Geese in a potato patch leave the potato leaves alone, while eating weeds. But once geese discover the buried treasures, they'll unearth your crop and eat your crop. I'd guess deer would do the same. Fence the potatoes or spray an egg mixture on the leaves and area to repel deer.


What is egg mixture?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

meribelles said:


> What is egg mixture?


Never smelled a rotten egg? Mix water and eggs, whip it up enough tha you can spray it. The water evaporates and the eggs spoil giving off rotten egg smell. Bt needs re-sprayed after a rain.


----------



## meribelles (Jan 31, 2021)

haypoint said:


> Never smelled a rotten egg? Mix water and eggs, whip it up enough tha you can spray it. The water evaporates and the eggs spoil giving off rotten egg smell. Bt needs re-sprayed after a rain.


whole eggs or whites only? I read other egg mix articles and they called for the whites only.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

meribelles said:


> whole eggs or whites only? I read other egg mix articles and they called for the whites only.


just use the part of the egg that smells rotten when it sets out. I think dog poop tea would work, too.


----------



## meribelles (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## meribelles (Jan 31, 2021)

haypoint said:


> just use the part of the egg that smells rotten when it sets out. I think dog poop tea would work, too.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

anniew said:


> I've always planted my potatoes inside a fenced area. I'm wondering if deer would eat them if I planted them outside the fence...so I have more room for other stuff. I'm thinking deer likely do eat the leaves as they eat tomatoes which are in the same family...but I can hope for some replies that say no!!! Also, please indicate where you are located if you answer this question. Thank you.


Potato and Hot Pepper plants is 2 plants the Deer doesn,t eat here in my Garden. When it is Dry and not a lot of Grass etc. They will do just about anything to get to my other plants in the Garden.


----------



## jkd23 (Feb 1, 2021)

deer love sweet potato plants


----------

